# Bush Hog vs. Rhino



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in the market to get a new bush hog. Just wondering what experiences people have had with the two. The state also uses a lot of Stinger bush hogs, but I don't really know much about them. Let me know which ones you think are best.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I went to lawsons over in lebanon ky and looked at 2615 bushog but im having a hard time paying almost 13,000 for something to just mow grass, i guess im just going to bite the bullet.
THOMAS


----------



## Edgewood (Jun 29, 2009)

I have both an 8' Bush Hog and a 15' Rhino. Both are very good machines. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand. I personally would lean toward the heavy duty models. I think you will be happier in the long run. So far neither one has needed any repair and I have hit some pretty nasty stuff with both of them.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

BC Fence. I am the same way. It seems outrageous to have to pay that kind of money for a mower. It seems like you can find some of the Rhino's a bit cheaper, that is why I was looking at them. I am also looking at good used models, but it seems like most of what I find is pretty abused. I can not figure out why someone wants a light duty bush hog. Seems to me, just by the definition of them that you know you are going to need a heavy duty machine for the work... just my opinion.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ya steve im the same way, They had some used bushogs anywhere from 4000 to 6000 dollars, I wouldnt be upgrading if i bought any of those, they were junk. Im jsut going to wait till spring then go buy a new 2615, Dads lasted for 30 years and if i can make one last that long ill be ready to quit anyways.
THOMAS


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

We had a JD batwing for 20yrs - barely good for clipping pasture! If you got into the edge of the woods a little to get the blackberry bushes, it was an automatic 300-800 dollar repair bill. Bushogged a neighbors field, hit a rock, field paid $125 repairs were $850.
Have a new Bush Hog 2615 Legend - been a very good machine. It can take a full load of saplings the size of your wrist across the entire 15'. Need I say more! In 2 years, repairs have consisted of replacing the worn fiber clutches once. Need I say more!


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i have had rhino and a bushog the d315 was jubk the wing wheels were on the out side and running jd now like the double deck on the jd also enough room above the blades when u get under u can put the nut on without being on top


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

I presume you are looking for a batwing? What type of work are you wanting to do with it? If you are mowing weeds in a pasture or meadow the lightweight versions will serve you for years without too many problems. If you are looking at brush or small trees you will need 7 gauge decks and 200 HP differentials. Servus Rhino and Bushog both build good units. JD now has a quality line up with a M (medium duty) and a H (heavy duty) line. Of course the green paint premium applies on all galloping goat equipment. It really depends on how close a good dealer is to your operation and what they sell. Parts availability is a prime motivator in all of my equipment purchases.


----------



## waflora (Jun 8, 2011)

if you buy a new bushhog brand hope you do not have problems because there warranty and customer service is lousy. will never buy any thing new again with the bushhog name on it.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Woods. Made in USA and will take a beating and keep going. Have had mine for 5+ years and only thing I have had to replace are blades.


----------

